# Trophy points



## eno2

I've got 16 points. Who gave them, how, and why? Can I also give points? I don't think so. But in case I can: how? Sorry for my total ignorance...


----------



## DonnyB

There's an explanation of how these "trophies" are awarded on this help page:
http://forum.wordreference.com/help/trophies

I believe you should get an "alert" whenever you receive a trophy and that tells you what it was awarded for.


----------



## eno2

DonnyB said:


> There's an explanation of how these "trophies" are awarded on this help page:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/help/trophies
> 
> I believe you should get an "alert" whenever you receive a trophy and that tells you what it was awarded for.



tHEY GAVE ME THAT LINK BEFORE AND it only raises more questions: 

*Somebody Likes You*
Somebody out there liked one of your messages. Keep posting like that for more!

There is no like button, so how can I get or give likes?


----------



## chamyto

What happens with those who have been participating in the forum for years? Are these trophy points (more than XXX posts...) available for us or is it only from now on?

Just it's a curiosity, but I don't understand the utility of these trophy points.


----------



## DonnyB

eno2 said:


> There is no like button, so how can I get or give likes?


The "like" buttons haven't been set up (yet) and I'm under the impression that Mike (the Administrator) is undecided as to whether that will be implemented or not.



chamyto said:


> What happens with those who have been participating in the forum for years? Are these trophy points (more than XXX posts...) available for us or is it only from now on?
> 
> Just it's a curiosity, but I don't understand the utility of these trophy points.


Those of us who had already crossed the threshold for xxx posts have been awarded 'backdated' trophy points, from what I can see.

I believe trophy points have come as a built-in part of the new forum software and may be discontinued.  Their value at the moment seems to be similar to that of the 'post count': it simply goes towards establishing a member's level of experience.


----------



## Parla

Are the points redeemable for some sort of cash award? I seem to have a flock of them. 

I'd insert a smile here but, as noted elsewhere, I think most of the new emoticons are dreadful, so:


----------



## WyomingSue

Maybe we can transfer them to each other. At my husband's work, if people have used up all their sick days, they can go around and ask their coworkers for donations of sick leave. And then the forero who has acquired several thousand trophy points can go on virtual vacation and send postcards to the rest of us. 
OK, now, let's hear a better idea from the next poster.


----------



## roxcyn

That would be awesome, I doubt it will happen though.


----------



## siares

DonnyB said:


> The "like" buttons haven't been set up (yet)



Once I entered the forum from WR's first page, and there was a list of threads which were liked on facebook. I can't see it now though.


----------



## Parla

< I moved this comment from another thread to this one. Cagey, moderator. > 

I notice that this new forum software gives us "trophy points". What sort of prizes do we get when we have a whole lot of those?


----------



## perpend

I am also sort of curious. I wonder if my points will get me a Twinkie.

I am sort of envisioning a WR Mall, where you can use your points to get merchandise and/or flights. 

I am sorta serious.


----------



## Cagey

Mike said this in response to a question about trophy points in:
Welcome to the new forum software



mkellogg said:


> I doubt this feature will last long, but it might be useful in some way.



I don't know whether this is the most recent comment. Mike may have had further thoughts.


----------



## mkellogg

It is a feature of the Xenforo software that is supposed to encourage new people to post.  Does it work? I have no idea, but if it does encourage (the right) people to post more, then it would be worth keeping around, as silly as it seems.


----------



## siares

@mkellogg 
Mike, one's post count raises when one *reports* a post / thread.
I, personally, don't like this (echoes of communism etc.) . Would you comment?


----------



## mkellogg

siares said:


> one's post count raises when one *reports* a post / thread.


Hehe. I think I just fixed it. Someday, your post count will strangely decrease by the number of reports you have made since the changeover.

Thanks!


----------



## siares

mkellogg said:


> I just fixed it


Thank God. I thought it was deliberate. (paranoia)



mkellogg said:


> Someday, your post count will strangely decrease by the number of reports you have made since the changeover.


I'll hold you to it.


----------



## Loob

mkellogg said:


> Hehe. I think I just fixed it. Someday, your post count will strangely decrease by the number of reports you have made since the changeover.
> 
> Thanks!


Why would you do that, Mike - do you want to discourage people from reporting?

-----

EDIT: Oh....: was it a joke?


----------



## mkellogg

What I'm trying to say is that your current post totals include any reports that you have made recently. The next time the system recalculates, it will not include those reports.

From now on, reports will neither increase nor decrease your post count.


----------



## Loob

Got it - thanks, Mike!


----------



## Packard

I see that I have 36 points.  I don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing.  I did a search and I could not find a "point" entry that seems to cover this point 

So what do these points mean?  How did I get them, and what do I do once I have them?

Or are all these questions pointless?


----------



## Packard

Thank  you.  I looked at the other thread.  I guess this thread can be tacked onto the other if some moderator thinks it is a good idea.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In my last job I was nominally the sales manager but effectively the office manager too.

I bought three rubber stamps:

1.  *Attaboy*
2.  *Attagirl*
3.  *Oh Shit!*

At each worker's desk I mounted a "tally sheet" with the following written and stamped:  1 Oh shit!  = 10 attaboys/attagirls.

Whenever anyone did anything noteworthy I would stamp an attaboy/attagirl on the sheet.  The "Oh Shit!" was simply a scimitar hanging over their heads; I don't believe I ever used it.

All the workers were adults--some in their 50s and 60s.  At least once a week one of them would come to my office describing something they had done and expecting me to go over an stamp the tally sheet (which I did, and for truly exceptional work I would stamp two attaboys/attagirls).

It was extremely silly but it appeared to be much appreciated by the staff.

When the owner's son-in-law came to work he tore down all the tally sheets saying, "Unprofessional.  This won't happen again."

So ended my experiment with praise as a motivator.

Based on my experience with my Attaboys and Attagirls, I would say a properly designed program will promote good feelings in the participants even if it does not necessarily drive any specific behavior.  But over time I found a greater willingness to go the extra step among the participants.  Even the one grumpy worker came to smile when I stamped his sheet.  (He never thanked me though--but I could see he got a little something from the process.)

I considered my experiment a great success.


----------



## pointvirgule

Did anyone notice that, by some fluke of the system, a few members have been attributed 38 points? I'm jealous!  (See here.)

By the way, why are some members featured in the "Notable Members" list for having 36 points just like thousands of other foreros who do not appear on that list??

Anyway, I just think those trophy points are... pointless, and should be removed.


----------



## DonnyB

pointvirgule said:


> Did anyone notice that, by some fluke of the system, a few members have been attributed 38 points? I'm jealous!  (See here.)


I wondered about that, too - especially as the number of members on 38 points appears to be slowly increasing.  Looking at the guide to trophies on the help pages, the only way of getting an extra 2 points appears to be from someone "liking" one of your posts, but I thought the "likes" hadn't been set up yet.


----------



## siares

Hi,
there are members who have 'likes received' to their name - how did they get them, has the like feature been set up now?
Thanks.


----------



## u_n_i_q_u_e

siares said:


> Hi,
> there are members who have 'likes received' to their name - how did they get them, has the like feature been set up now?
> Thanks.



I'm also curious - I only just noticed this feature. How do I go about "liking"? (Or being "liked" for that matter   - I don't see any buttons..)


----------



## mkellogg

Likes beside a name?  I don't know how that works or would work.  There are some features that we removed, like Trophy points, because it didn't make too much sense for a forum like ours.


----------



## Bondstreet

.
>>  #5:  The "like" buttons haven't been set up (yet) and I'm under the impression that Mike (the Administrator) is undecided as to whether that will be implemented or not...

I like the idea of being able to give kudos  - it provides a quick way of showing appreciation of a post.  Here's one forum system where this works well:

www.community.ebay.com.au/Community-Spirit/ads-better-than-progs/1882857
.


----------

